# Jugline floats



## Jigster

Can yall tell me where to get the white foam floats for making juglines?
Last year i baught some of those orange noodles kids use in the pool.
I painted em white. Well all was good until now. The paint is flaking off and sticking to whatever it gets on,the boat, arms, legs, clothes.
What a mess. And what a dumb idea painting was to start with. Just trying to stay legal.

Thanks for your help.

Jigster


----------



## waterspout

You can get it but it's easier to wrap them with white duct tape. Then write your name on the tape, when you get ready to write new dates add tape or take off the old piece and replace. this also helps to keep the hooks from tairing up the foam when storing. I'll get the site or place for you though if Medulla doesn't show up with it.


----------



## TXPalerider

Jigster said:


> Can yall tell me where to get the white foam floats for making juglines?
> Last year i baught some of those orange noodles kids use in the pool.
> I painted em white. Well all was good until now. The paint is flaking off and sticking to whatever it gets on,the boat, arms, legs, clothes.
> What a mess. And what a dumb idea painting was to start with. Just trying to stay legal.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Jigster


It's called backer rod. It's 2.5" in dia (some use 3"). You gotta put your own hole in it though.

I've always bought mine at:

SSI Construction Materials 
2211 Sabine St
Houston, TX 77007 
(713) 862-3900

You might be able to find it at another construction supply store in your area. I understand it is used in expansion joints when building highways.


----------



## waterspout

Palerider, How do you put that hole in that stuff? It seems like a lot more trouble than the tape.


----------



## TXPalerider

Actually, its pretty easy. Just sharpen the end of a piece of 1/2" conduit. Cut your foam to jug length first. Then just push it through the foam with a twisting motion. Also, I go about 1/2 way from one end then half way from the other. Doesn't bind up as much that way.


----------



## Rog

I bought a drill bit at Home Depot to put a hole in mine. Of couse I was makin 20 to 30 at a time.


----------



## TXPalerider

What type of bit did you use? I've heard people having trouble with the foam melting.


----------



## tinman

*Juglines*

I have been the same route you are traveling now, and I can tell you that you can go to Mudcat1.com and buy his flagging jugs cheaper than you can build them yourself. I just bought 30 of them from him and couldn't be more satisfied.
No sense in re-inventing the wheel.


----------



## waterspout

Yep, I bought mine from James several years ago. There are several others that make them and sale them for about the same price. I think Rog sales them. I repair mine when needed but if I want twenty more I'll buy them and rig them myself. I have 50 now and thats enough. Lets see now first post and pumping mudcat who could it be. 
Tim,James or which one of the Jugliners of Tx could it be? LOL


----------



## TXPalerider

I don't know that it's cheaper to buy them. But, I will agree, the cost savings is almost negligable and really isn't worth it if you don't have the time. However, some folks just like this doing this kind of stuff. Personally, I built mine because my wife was going through some extended training at work and I really couldn't get away to fish. It kinda kept me in the game. Not to mention, I like trying to "build a better mouse trap."

That being said, if you've never built them before, you'll probably end up with a better finished product if you buy them from one of the guys selling them. BUT, I'll continue to build mine. I enjoy it and so does my son. Makes him feel like he's a part of the process. Now I just need to get him out to use them. :redface:


----------



## waterspout

Heck take that boy to a flat somewhere and let him get a tug. The cats are shallow right now and will be for the next couple of months. They were in about 8"s of water this weekend. When you set the hook they would come out of the water like bass jumping. You can see them cruising the banks making wakes. Throw out some range cubes and put them in a frenzy and then tear them sukas up.


----------



## Rog

Waterspout,

You chum with range cubes when fishing the bulkheads? A couple of weeks ago we got 44 off the bulkheads and they were all full of range cubes.


----------



## waterspout

na, I don't hit Conroe often if ever. That musta been Joe. I throw them in the shallows on Lake H to watch the kitties role on the banks. Pretty cool looking, and I get to fish tailing catfish that way.lol The range cubes will set them off though. when the bite is slow throw you some out and give it about ten minutes a watch what happens. sometimes we put some in tow sacks and tie them to a log or stump . the cats will have a fit trying to get to them and this will it keeps them in spot for a day or two. I've been playing with the channels cats lately they have staged up and the blues will follow in the next few weeks. Darn wind won't let me on the bay! So I'm stocking up for fish fry's.


----------



## TXPalerider

Waterspout, he's gotten plenty of tugs from kitties. He's just never been on a jugging trip. But, that's partly his fault. Needs to get his grades up. First things first. And progress reports come out today. 

As far as the range cubes Rog. It wasn't Joe either. He was up at Cedar Creek gar fishing. LOL


----------



## waterspout

Ya he was! That was a big one too. I forgot about that. He must got hundreds of gar balls off that thing. LOL


----------



## medulla762

That sucker had 30#'s of fillets on it, 15#'s on easch side.


----------



## waterspout

Did it go down as your record? Are you on the books with it now? congrats to ya bro! 
I would be scared to noodle something like that up. LOL


----------



## medulla762

My bud caught it. It will go in the books as a lake record.


----------



## Oxbowtheoriginal1

medulla762 said:


> That sucker had 30#'s of fillets on it, 15#'s on each side.


Joe Joe..We need to do a Meat haul for the shin dig @ My girls place on 
june 11th.. 2 weeks prior we need to do a trip..
Hollar..

Yo Spout...ya better make the dig.. or Im gonna put tinsel all over ya duck lease.. J/k'n

Oxx...


----------



## waterspout

Why you want to wait till then when the getting is good now! By then it will be trout season. the spawn will be over and the bay will be smooth. While the wind is still at 50mph hit the flats or bulk heads one. 
And I already told you the fish Gods said thats going to be a good fish'N day. LOL 
I'm sure going to try to be there amigo. oH heck i'LL GO OUT ON A LIMB AND SAY i'LL BE THERE. 

ps: tensil will look good with all the corn and other seed I spread.


----------



## TXPalerider

Medulla.....post the pics Gar-man. LOL


----------



## smo

Does anyone have a picture of a jugline setup using the noodles that tips up when a fish is caught?


----------



## Txfirenfish

We always just used old 2 liter coke and clorox bottles for our jugs.


----------



## TXPalerider

smo said:


> Does anyone have a picture of a jugline setup using the noodles that tips up when a fish is caught?


Here ya go. Any questions?


----------



## waterspout

I have a few. 

What's that silver thing on the string?
How come its not a bright color so you can see it better?
How long is that string? 
Why 2 hooks?
How long are the strings on the hooks?
Will it catch only catfish?
Wouldn't it be easier to see at night if you had some reflective tape?
How much weight will that foam hold up?
Is the string on the end glued or something?






And finally

Is this the same kind the Super Catfish King Medulla uses?


----------



## Bozo

What's that silver thing on the string?

A weight

How come its not a bright color so you can see it better?

Texas law requires them to be white for recreational fishing; Orange for commercial fishing.

How long is that string? 

Long enough to reach the bottom of the lake.


Why 2 hooks?

Allows you to fish twice as much bait and cover different water depths.
Texas law limits you to 5 hooks per jugline.


How long are the strings on the hooks?

8" or so.

Will it catch only catfish?
No. They will catch crappie, white bass, yellow bass, hybrids and I am sure just about anything else. However, only catfish and rough fish can be legally retained.

Wouldn't it be easier to see at night if you had some reflective tape?

No. Unless you shine a light on it and then yes. 

How much weight will that foam hold up?

?

Is the string on the end glued or something?

It is tied to a small eyebolt.


----------



## TXPalerider

waterspout said:


> I have a few.
> 
> What's that silver thing on the string?
> How come its not a bright color so you can see it better?
> How long is that string?
> Why 2 hooks?
> How long are the strings on the hooks?
> Will it catch only catfish?
> Wouldn't it be easier to see at night if you had some reflective tape?
> How much weight will that foam hold up?
> Is the string on the end glued or something?
> 
> Is this the same kind the Super Catfish King Medulla uses?


The silver thing is my weight (6" of 1-3/8 schedule 40 galvanized pipe) about 1 lb. Stores neatly over the end of the PVC.
Texas law requires white floats.
String length varies. I have them built for differnt depths.
Actually has 3 hooks to increase chances (Medulla uses 5)
Drops on the hooks are about 7"
Usually only catfish. Any other species are illegal to keep on jugs.
All jugs have reflective tape, just not in this pic
Have no idea how much the foam will hold up, have never tested. Big cats pull them under, they just can't hold them down to awful long before they get tired.
String on the end is attached to a metal eyelet screwed into the cap.

Other then a few variations it's exactly the same style Super Catfish King Medulla uses.

Any others?

Here's a couple more pics. One shows how they store with the pipe weights.


----------



## TXPalerider

Basically what Bozo said. I got a phone call in the middle of my response.


----------



## waterspout

ROTFLMAO!

I was try'n to call him out!


One thing about it though TX, yours are a lot cleaner than mine. Mine have slime on 'em! LOL

Medulla quit hiding and come clean these fish.


----------



## TXPalerider

I knew you had the answers to these questions Waterspout. However, I thought they were good questions if someone had never seen/used them. 

I'm not sure what it takes to get Medulla to post anymore. You'd think he lost his "Slimey Thumb." and is embarassed cuz he can't ketch no fish no more.


----------



## Oxbowtheoriginal1

TXPalerider said:


> I knew you had the answers to these questions..???
> 
> I'm not sure what it takes to get Medulla to post anymore. You'd think he lost his "Slimey Thumb." and is embarassed cuz he can't ketch no fish no more.


We went out Sunday & Medulla played Busdriver on me 
Normally Its the other way around.. His thumbs stay as slimey as his cooler.

Oxx...


----------



## waterspout

If you would answer your phone or look at messages you would have gone yesterday OX!


----------



## medulla762

TXPalerider said:


> Here ya go. Any questions?


I got a couple!

Why are they still so clean?

How come no slime, blood or shad scales all ove 'em?

Dude WE HAVE GOT TO GET YOU ON THE WATER SOON!!!

Give me a call when you can get away for a day or night.


----------



## TXPalerider

#1 That is a 10 ft jug. Hasn't really been used but a couple of times. #2 Most everybody I've fished with, already have jugs. #3 I can't ever seem to match my schedule with you guys.

Yes, I do need to get on the water!! Since I lost my bank fishing spot on the Guadalupe, it's tough to even get a quick fix.

We'll talk soon.


----------



## Catfishkiller

I`ve been setting out small coke bottle jugs two feet deep on the bulkheads and watching them bob and run off to the deep while we fish the bulkheads with R&R. Barrel of fun. Fresh shad is the ticket.


----------



## TXPalerider

OH MY GAWD!!!

*LADIES AND GENTLEMEN.......CATFISHKILLER IS IN THE BUILDING!!!*


----------



## Catfishkiller

Thangyouvermuch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bozo

killer, that's a good idea with the small free floating jugs. I may have to try that.


----------



## Catfishkiller

Bozo,
Works! Line 2 feet long, a small split shot about 10 inches above one hook which is attached to the bottom.


----------



## Catfishkiller

TXPalerider said:


> OH MY GAWD!!!
> 
> *LADIES AND GENTLEMEN.......CATFISHKILLER IS IN THE BUILDING!!!*


Littleman,
Where you been?? Haven`t heard form you in a while??


----------



## TXPalerider

Catfishkiller said:


> Littleman,
> Where you been?? Haven`t heard form you in a while??


Littleman?? Hmmmm

I've been around. Physically, I moved to Victoria. But, been hanging here for a while.

Where you been? Obviously, you patched things up with Trob and Mudcat. You been posting over on their board or some other?


----------



## waterspout

Trob and Mudcat had a good turnout today at Lake Houton with Jugmasters. It was nice to see everyone. Some die hards were racking up in the high north winds. 
Thumbs up to them


----------



## Catfishkiller

TXPalerider said:


> Littleman?? Hmmmm
> 
> I've been around. Physically, I moved to Victoria. But, been hanging here for a while.
> 
> Where you been? Obviously, you patched things up with Trob and Mudcat. You been posting over on their board or some other?


 Haven`t been posting much of anywhere in a while but I do post on www.juglinersoftexas.com sometimes when I have time. Been doing LOTS of catfishing trips. Fishing 3 pontoon boats now. Bought a house in the country on 5 acres half way twixt Conroe and Livingston so I can fish both lakes. Just been working on the place to get it set up like I want it when not fishing.

Trob and Mud finally saw the light when they got stabbed in the back by a couple I warned them about over a year ago and things just kinda fell in place after that. Like Trob said, hindsite is 20/20. I never really had anything personal against them, just the company they kept back then.That`s all history now and we just stay away from the bad company. Trob and Mudcat are both fine guys and super jugline fishermen!! They have learned and taught alot since the Smelly Jelly days. There were over 125 people at the Easter gathering at Lochness! People from EVERYWHERE! You should try to make one of them sometime. Lots of catfish caught and always a boat for everybody. And a fine bunch of people now.


----------

